# SONY Vaio - "Battery Detected" Error w/ Windows 7 RC



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've had this Sony Vaio VGN-CS190 for almost 10 months now, and I've recently decided to upgrade it's "Vista Home Premium" setup to the new Windows 7 RC. 

I've installed and had the most basic features already supported. I finally decided to attempt to get the "fn" keys and the top "volume/media" control sliders to work (Touch Sensitive). 

After downloading the drivers and Shared Library and installing each, restarting, install, restart, etc; I only have the volume part of the the "fn" keys to work. The top sliders light up, but have to no effect on the computer. 

The brightness "fn" keys and top volume slider are the only real things I need, as I do not use the volume, network, and monitor "fn" keys. 

I've talked to Sony tech support and they've said to wait for October for the Windows 7 drivers to be released, and that there are generic drivers released by Microsoft.

They wouldn't tell me where these drivers are located, and was hoping that a Support Wiz could help me out on this one. I'm considered a nerd, so I know my way around the computer and can do advanced operations, I just need to know how to fix this problem.

Thank,
-Artur


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF, playful_cyanide!

I snooped around Google and found this link, as it seems useful.

Also, you can use this program to give detailed analysis of your battery for reference.

I noticed you're in Sacramento, that's like right by me, I'm in Paradise.


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

Undocked Windy said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF, playful_cyanide!
> 
> I snooped around Google and found this link, as it seems useful.
> 
> ...


Wow. Thanks for the really fast reply. (I have a flight in the morning.) I'll check out the links you gave me. I'll let you know what happens. 

Also, if you could find anything on the Fn keys, it would be helpful. I would at least like the volume slider (touch) to work.

Thank you,
Artur


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

And I'm sorry. I completely forgot to mention the battery error. It is the error that basically shows up, caused by ISBMgr.exe (or something similar) that basically says that I don't have a legit battery. I just got this laptop back from Sony after some Wi-Fi issues. . . They also replaced the battery . . .


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

playful_cyanide said:


> Wow. Thanks for the really fast reply. (I have a flight in the morning.) I'll check out the links you gave me. I'll let you know what happens.
> 
> Also, if you could find anything on the Fn keys, it would be helpful. I would at least like the volume slider (touch) to work.
> 
> ...


If there's any kind of problem with your physical volume slider (I had the same thing happen to my Acer Aspire 6920's voluem slider) then you can go into your device manager:

Start Orb | Control Panel | Device Manager

And select "Keyboards" then whatever's there (probably "Standard PS/2 keyboard"). Right-click on it and select "uninstall", now reboot - and Vista will re-install your PS/2 drivers.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Also, press "FN + F7" to enable/disable keyboard.


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay. I have a screenie of the error. I also kept the build info, just for record purposes. 
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/59/screeniem.png

As you can (probably) see, it is stating that that the battery isn't connected or isn't compatible.

I can click inside any other program to by pass the error, but the error stays floating on top, and will become the "main program" visible after a few seconds. 

The only way to remove the error is by going into Task Manager and closing "ISBMgr.exe"

I've removed ISBMgr.exe from the startup list in "MSConfig" but it still starts everytime the pc starts, and everytime the pc resumes from hibernate/standby.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Umm, when did this start? What did you do?


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

It started after I installed Sony's chipset, video, and "other" drivers (including the Sony Shared Library and Sony Control Panel)


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

When? Did this happen after you did as I asked, or was this caused before?

That process is linked to your battery, try re-installing the drivers - do you know how, or would you like me to explain?


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

This was before I posted this thread. I'd like the link to the drivers, just to make sure I'm installing the right ones. 

Sony VGN-CS190

Thanks for the help.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you go here, you'll be able to find them easily, although - you failed to mention your OS bit, so I assume you're unclear of this - you can tell by going HERE.

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNCS190&SelectOS=36


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry. The OS is 32 bit. Win7 RC 7100.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just follow the link above, and select whichever driver you need.

So you see any major affect in your computer's performance due to the drivers? What's actually.. 'wrong' here?


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

The problems are:

1) The volume slider at the top is not functional (it lights up, but no volume control)

and
2) The error that shows "the battery is either not connected properly or is not compatible with this system" will not go away.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

OH, I see.

Did you take a look at post #5 and post #6, as they explain your volume slider problem?


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

I am currently trying the Device Manager method


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lemme know how it all works out.


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay,

So it turns out Sony puts in two ISBMgr.exe items in the Startup items in MSconfig. . . just to make life harder. 

I removed both, and now the power issue is gone. The fn keys and volume sliders aren't working, but now the pc is at least usable.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's good to hear!

What about the device manager guide I posted above, did that solve the keyboard issue?


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope. I'm not getting any thing from the Fn Keys, and the same deal with the touch sensitive volume slider. (only light, no actual reaction)


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

When you rebooted, you were prompted to install the new drivers, correct?


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

it did it automatically.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Have you tried installing them manually, yet?

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNCS190&SelectOS=36

Make sure you specify that you have a x32-bit OS.


----------



## KurrehPan (Nov 13, 2009)

playful_cyanide said:


> Okay,
> 
> So it turns out Sony puts in two ISBMgr.exe items in the Startup items in MSconfig. . . just to make life harder.
> 
> I removed both, and now the power issue is gone. The fn keys and volume sliders aren't working, but now the pc is at least usable.


Oh my God. Thank you for this tip. I also had problems with Windows 7, Sony, and my battery. As per your experience, I also disabled the two ISBMgr.exe things on msconfig and ~voila!~, my battery headaches are gone.

NO MORE PORTABLE DESKTOP!! I HAVE A LAPTOP AGAIN!!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I mean I'm still holding out for an official driver from Sony, but this will totally work in the mean time.

-Anna

P.S. I have a VGN-NW130J that I just got over a month ago; it came with a Windows 7 free upgrade thing so I upgraded as soon as I got my disc.


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

KurrehPan said:


> Oh my God. Thank you for this tip. I also had problems with Windows 7, Sony, and my battery. As per your experience, I also disabled the two ISBMgr.exe things on msconfig and ~voila!~, my battery headaches are gone.
> 
> NO MORE PORTABLE DESKTOP!! I HAVE A LAPTOP AGAIN!!!
> 
> ...


Good to hear that my crappy experience solved your problem 

I talked to Sony a while ago, and they said I had to wait for October 22nd for an official driver release for Windows 7. 

October 22nd came, and they released 2 drivers. They fix the fn keys and volume slider. Still no fix on the power management driver.


----------



## KurrehPan (Nov 13, 2009)

playful_cyanide said:


> Good to hear that my crappy experience solved your problem
> 
> I talked to Sony a while ago, and they said I had to wait for October 22nd for an official driver release for Windows 7.
> 
> October 22nd came, and they released 2 drivers. They fix the fn keys and volume slider. Still no fix on the power management driver.


Which one is the power management driver?


----------



## playful_cyanide (Dec 31, 2008)

It's just one that Sony hasn't released. Not too important as it just uses Intel's generic ones.


----------



## KurrehPan (Nov 13, 2009)

Aw that's really lame. Why is it taking sony so long to address these driver issues anyway?! :upset:


----------

